# Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV​*
*An die Geschäftsführer und Mitglieder des Verbandsausschusses des DAFV​*

Sowohl bei der Versammlung der Geschäftsführer (TOP 10, "Umgang Anglerboard") wie auch beim Verbandsausschuss vor der Hauptversammlung des DAFV (TOP 9, "Verfahren Anglerboard") ist "das Anglerboard", respektive wohl ich als Redakteur, laut verschickter Tagesordnungen, großes Thema...

Ich fühle mich natürlich sehr geehrt, dass unsere Arbeit so wichtig genommen wird.

Wenngleich man sich natürlich fragen muss, ob es nicht viele andere, wirklich für Angler und Angeln wichtigere Punkte geben würde, die man besprechen müsste (PETA, Tierschutz, Angelverbote allüberall, neue Abknüppelgebote in Hessen drohen, etc., etc. ), als der Punkt, dass man bisher die Kommunikation mit uns verweigerte..

Aber ich habe diese Möglichkeit natürlich genutzt, da ich leider NICHT eingeladen wurde, sondern man lieber weiter über, statt mit mir spricht, um dem neuen Geschäftsführer, Alexander Seggelke per Mail ein Grußwort zukommen zu lassen, das ich aber auch an die Landesverbände schicken und bei uns hier veröffentlichen werde, damit jeder Bescheid weiss.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren in den Landes- und Spezialverbänden des DAFV,
> 
> ich freue mich auf der einen Seite außerordentlich, dass das Anglerboard ein so wichtiges Thema für den DAFV zu sein scheint, dass man sowohl bei der Sitzung der Geschäftsführer wie auch beim Verbandsausschuss das offiziell auf die Tagesordnung genommen hat.
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Hieß es nicht immer das was hier steht.... darauf darf nix/keiner was geben...

|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Ich denke mal eher, dass darüber beraten wird, ob man den Rechtsweg einhält oder dich einfach nur mit einbetonierten Füßen in die nächste Talsperre stellt :m:q:q:q

Vielleicht wird ja über einen Maulkorberlass abgestimmt oder sonstwas. Du solltest jedenfalls mehr auf schwarze Limousinen und Typen mit ausgebeulten Mänteln achten und vielleicht auch nicht mehr alleine nachts angeln (ach so, darfste bei euch ja eh nicht:m)

Ansonsten: Wenn man schon nicht mit uns redet, dann wenigstens über uns :vik:


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Dank der vielen Maulwürfe in eigenen Reihen,werden wir am tag der HV oder ein paar Std. danach lesen.... warum weshalb wieso .....


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Sie werden da sitzen und jammern,
wie schwer das AB ihnen ihre Arbeit macht,
natürlich wird formell wieder was von Lügen, Falschdarstellungen, Hetze,... bescheinigt,
aber (fast*) jeder weiß:
das Board hat Recht!

Wird ja nicht nur inoffiziell immer wieder gesagt,
es sind ja auch genug Maulwürfe als Informanten dabei.

* =
nur "_fasst_ jeder weiß", weil es gibt da eine vollkommen ignorante Expertin...


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Lieber Thomas,

sei weiter Sand im Getriebe!
Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Erst wenn wir anstrengender sind als Petra und Co wird man unseren Interessen nachkommen, ist leider so.


----------



## fischbär (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Zu dem Thema möchte ich nur sagen, dass ich inhaltlich mit Thomas oft übereinstimme, aber natürlich auch sehe, dass der Verband die Art und Weise, wie die Kritik geübt wird, natürlich schwer hinnehmen kann. Ob das eine sinnvolle Herangehensweise ist, um ernstgenommen zu werden, ist natürlich eine Frage. Kann sein, kann nicht sein...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Stimmt, fischbär, wenn ich die Botschaft nicht akzeptieren will, köpfe ich halt erstmal den Boten. Und derartiges tiefes Mittelalterdenken scheint in den Betonköpfen der (Kon-)Fusionsverband(it)en leider fest eingemauert. 
Vielleicht aber auch, nachdem ja jetzt schon einige noch immer in diesem DAFV rumhängende Landesverbandsköpfe anfangen umzudenken und teilweise sich sogar *für* Angeln und Angler einsetzen (wer hätte das vor einem Jahr noch für möglich gehalten), bewegt sich ja jetzt doch irgendwo irgendwas, dass es Einsichten gibt, da könne ja vielleicht doch so ein klein wenig etwas dran sein, an dem, was wir hier kritisieren und bemängeln und dass man jetzt anfängt darüber nachzudenken, wie man eventuell doch damit umgeht |rolleyes


..ja, ist gut, ich hör ja schon auf zu träumen


----------



## racoon (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

TOP 9 und TOP 10 bei einer regelmäßigen Versammlung eines

Zitat:
unbedeutenten Dilletantenhaufen fachlicher Inkompetenz ?

Darauf würde ich mir nix einbilden#d


----------



## Deep Down (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Schau, schau!

Die möglicherweise angedachten Massnahmen und vor allem die damit einhergehenden Risiken sollten sie aber sorgsamst abwägen. 
Das  Risiko, dass das grundsätzlich nach hinten losgeht, wird wohl eher   deutlich überwiegen. Das damit dann verwirklichte  Kostenrisiko und der  Bummerang des damit selbstverursachten  Imageschaden steht in keinem  Verhältnis zu dem, was man damit vllt bezwecken oder erreicht werden  soll!

Da stellt sich im übrigen aber insgesamt die Frage, welches  Ziel  erreicht und ob das Ziel mit solchen Maßnahmen überhaupt erreichbar   werden kann.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

@fischbär
bemängelt wird ja 
Ton & Form
UND
Inhalt.

Bei letzterem wird in Reden von Falschdarstellungen und Lügen gesprochen.
Wenn dem so wäre, wären verschiedene Wege denkbar, von Gegendarstellung bis Klage.
Dass dies nicht passiert, sagt eigentlich schon alles... |rolleyes

Letztendlich kommt, wenn man den Reden gut zuhörst, bei der Kritik an Ton & Form sehr deutlich heraus, dass es im Kern darum geht, dass ÜBERHAUPT aufgedeckt & kritisiert wird!
Majestätsbeleidigung halt.

Jahrzehntelang wurde jeder Scheixx von LVs, Vereinen, Anglern und eben auch Medien geschluckt. 
Kein Mensch interessierte sich dafür, was die machen. Sie konnten tun, was sie wollten.

Plötzlich funktioniert dieses alte "wir unter uns"-System nicht mehr.
Sie haben dies bis heute nicht verdaut und haben keinerlei Ahnung, wie sie überhaupt anders agieren sollen als wie schon immer.
Diese Verbandsstruktur hat sich vollkommen überlebt und gehört abgeschafft.
Reformfähig ist sie nicht.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Wenn die genannten Sitzungen abgehalten worden sind, wird man - leider wieder einmal - sagen können: Außer Spesen nichts gewesen!
Das, was die Anglerschaft von denen benötigt scheint dort nie angekommen zu sein. Das ist dann wie mit einem bockigen Kind, wenn man fragt:
" Hast Du dir die Zähne geputzt...den Mülleimer geleert, die Schuhe abgeputzt, die Hausaufgaben gemacht usw. usw. "
Welche Reaktion zeigt das Kind, welches keine der Fragen positiv beantworten kann?


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

.....und Angelboard ist wichtig!
was habt ihr lecker gekocht.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Es ist in meinen Augen einfach nur peinlich, wenn die sich mit Kritikern beschäftigen, statt die Zeit, Personal und Geld zu investieren, um der Kritik (die ja beileibe nicht nur von mir kommt, siehe die vielen gekündigten LV und die DAFV-internen Kritiker) den Boden zu entziehen..

Immerhin zeigt der TOP 5 zur Verbandsausschusssitzung, dass sie gemerkt haben, dass sie Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit bisher nicht gekonnt haben:
Da soll es eine "Mitteilung über die Einstellung eines Mitarbeiters für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/Fischereibiologen" geben...

dazu 2erlei:
1.: 
Geil, dass die scheinbar so viel Kohle über haben, um nur mittelfristig einen weiteren Angestellten zahlen zu können, trotz der ganzen Kündigungen...

2.:
Wenn ich jemand suche für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, dann einen "Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter" (> Journalist) und keinen Fischereibiologen.

Biologen rennen da eh genug rum, die keiner braucht (meist sind die in den LV eh kompetenter und näher dran) - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann ja nach dieser Mitteilung bisher weder die zuständige Präsidentin (laut DAFV-Seite) noch der Referent Struppe richtig abgeliefert haben.

Dass sie dann aber wieder einen Amateur (Biologen) statt eines Profis für ÖA nehmen, das zeigt, dass die noch viel lernen müssen in meinen Augen....

Und dass das eine "Mitteilung" seitens Präsidium/Geschäftsführung, und keine Frage oder Diskussion ist, ist auch vielsagend genug...


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Na klar ist das Board interresant.
Solange man über uns spricht sind wir  wichtig.
Gedanken über das ganze sollten wir uns erst machen wenn keiner über uns und das Board spricht


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

ich fange einen fisch, daß ist meiner


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Wenn man mit gut gemeinten Worten nichts mehr erreicht, kann man entweder aufgeben, oder den Knüppel rausholen.

Mancher lernt erst durch Schmerz.
Aber dafür ist nicht der Knüppel verantwortlich, sondern das Ingnorieren der Realität.

12.11. "gebucht"


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Weisst schon, dass Du ein echter Arsch bist, nä!
Aber kann man Dir ein größeres Kompliment machen???
Für *mich* steht da "zwischen den Zeilen" ein "was können wir dagegen tun, dass einer unsere Kungeleien aufdeckt?"!

Liebe Mitleser und Verfasser dieses Tagesordnungspunktes: fangt an ENDLICH EUREN JOB FÜR UNS ZU MACHEN!


----------



## buttweisser (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wen ich jemand suche für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, dann einen "Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter" (> Journalist) und keinen Fischereibiologen.
> 
> Biologen rennen da eh genug rum, die keiner braucht (meist sind die in den LV eh kompetenter und näher dran) - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann ja nach dieser Mitteilung bisher weder die zuständige Präsidentin (laut DAFV-Seite) noch der Referent Struppe richtig abgeliefert haben.
> 
> Dass sie dann aber wieder einen Amateur (Biologen) statt eines Profis für ÖA nehmen, das zeigt, dass die noch viel lernen müssen in meinen Augen....



Es ist richtig, dass es ein Journalist sein muss, aber einer mit Sachverstand. Also eine Journalist der selber aktiv angelt und sich mit den ganzen Problemen, mit dehnen wir Angler immer mehr konfrontiert werden auskennt. 

Es ist ist schon eine Schande, dass der DAFV von einer Person regiert wird, die mit der Angelei überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Diese Frau Doktor hat im DAFV nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu suchen. Wie es überhaupt möglich sein kann, eine Person als "Chef" zu wählen, die völlig ahnungslos ist, kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Da müssen die Funktionäre auf Landesebene, entweder völlig geschlafen, oder das mit Absicht so gewollt haben.

Die Verbände der Fußballer, Handballer, Tischtennisspieler usw. werden auch nicht von querulanten und inkompetenten Menschen geleitet. In der Regel müssen sich die Funktionäre in Ihren Verbänden beweisen und hocharbeiten.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das z.B. der DFB eine(n) Biologin/Biologen zum Geschäftsführer bestellt, nur weil Fußball auf Rasen gespielt wird. Der tritt dann eh für den Schutz des Rasens ein und die Fussballer dürfen ihn nicht mehr betreten.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass es ein Journalist sein muss, aber einer mit Sachverstand. Also eine Journalist der selber aktiv angelt und sich mit den ganzen Problemen, mit dehnen wir Angler immer mehr konfrontiert werden auskennt.


Das allein reicht leider nicht.
Selbst ein Top-PRler kann Scheixxe nicht als Gold verkaufen.
Da muss schon etwas Substanz da sein, die man öffentlich präsentieren kann und das ist beim DAFV nicht der Fall.

Und es muss bei der Person, die ÖA übernimmt, auch wohl eine entsprechende Persönlichkeit & Charakterstärke dahinter stecken.

Gibt ja schöne Beispiele bei den LVs:
- Weser-Ems
hat einen (nun) ehem. Chefredakteur einer Angelzeitschrift.
Und es läuft selbst mit dem PR-Profi PR-technisch katastrophal!
Nicht nur in der Sache selbst, sondern _auch_ in der Darstellung!
- BaWü
ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Mann heisst & welche Profession er hat, aber dafür, dass er vor einem Scherbenhaufen steht, den er als Kristallvase verbimmeln soll,
macht er seinen Job wirklich so schlecht nicht!
Es kommt nix dabei rum, weil der LV in Trümmern liegt und keinerlei Hoffnung mehr besteht, 
aber ich muss zu ihm persönlich sagen, er schlägt sich wirklich wacker.


----------



## buttweisser (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

@kati48268

Sicher gehören die Dinge, die Du genannt hast, unbedingt dazu. Ich meine nur, was ich geschrieben habe, sollten die Grundvoraussetzungen sein, um überhaupt als Kandidat für Führungsaufgaben in Frage zu kommen.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Schon ok, hab ja nur ergänzt, bzw. ein Beispiel aufgeführt, wo auch ein Vollprofi 'nicht funktioniert'.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Warum muss dort ein "Top-PR Mensch" auf diesen Posten? Wenn auf den relevanteren Posten fähige Leute platziert würden, diese gute Arbeiten machen würden, dann könnte die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von mir aus ruhig etwas weniger erfolgreich sein. Wichtiger sind doch Arbeitsergebnisse, nicht wie darüber berichtet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Die eigentliche Arbeit eines Dachverbandes wäre aber kompetente und konsequente Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit im Bund und Europa als Rückendeckung für die LV  - alles andere könnten die LV eh schon besser..


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

In gemeinnützigen Organisationen gibt es den Spruch,
_"Tue Gutes und rede drüber"_.
Soll heissen, nur mit guter öffentlicher Präsentation lässt sich Weiteres bewirken ...& finanzielle Mittel akquirieren.

PR/ÖA ist ein ganz normaler Job, zu dem durchaus eine Menge Kenntnisse & Fähigkeiten gehören, 
Fingerspitzengefühl, Fähigkeiten Netzwerke zu nutzen, zu gründen und zu pflegen, guter Schreibstil, rethorische Kenntnisse, die Fähigkeit sich blitzschnell auf sein Gegenüber einschießen zu können, eine extravertierte Persönlichkeit, undundund...

Sachkenntnisse vom eigentlichen Thema sind natürlich mehr als hilfreich, aber primär sind die erstgenannten Punkte wichtig.

Das fällt schon alles in das Profil eines (guten) Journalisten.


----------



## Maifliege (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Thomas DU??


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Die haben viel zu wenig Kohle für mich- und ich zu viel Rückgrat und Anglerblut für so nen Job...
:g:g:g

Sorry..................
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

Ich glaube, es wird wenige geben, sie sich wundern, dass bisher weder eine Antwort noch eine Bestätigung des Eingangs gekommen ist....

Nur, um euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten.....


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerboard ist so wichtig? - Grußwort an den DAFV*

HK und Ali mussten doch zur Angelmesse um bei den Sachsen schön Wetter zu machen.:q


----------

